# April 2007 Exam



## jroyce (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow!!! thats pretty interesting that the mechanical PE test only had 64% of the first-time takers pass which was better then only the two structural tests.  Thats incredible!!!! What a :smileyballs: ! So why couldn't the mechanical test be like the chemical test which had 81%. So was the mechanical test just that much harder then the other tests or are we just not as prepared as the rest of the PE takers?


----------



## benbo (Jul 10, 2007)

THe Electrical and Civil pass rates are both in the mid 60s, like the Mechanical. So I don't think you can draw any broad conclusions about the exam or the examinees. Sometimes the mechanical is a little higher, sometimes a little lower. I don't think any of this is statistically significant.


----------



## GVPATEL (Jul 25, 2007)

jroyce said:


> Wow!!! thats pretty interesting that the mechanical PE test only had 64% of the first-time takers pass which was better then only the two structural tests. Thats incredible!!!! What a :smileyballs: ! So why couldn't the mechanical test be like the chemical test which had 81%. So was the mechanical test just that much harder then the other tests or are we just not as prepared as the rest of the PE takers?




is anyone passed in your friend circle PE Mechanical?

April-07 exam


----------

